# Auxiliary heater coding options



## BMW525T (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi, since I got a software update for my nbt in march 2015 I'm no longer able to program a starting time for my auxiliary heater (F11) with the "my BMW remote app" on my iPhone. I only can start it immediately. 

BMW is still not able to fix this problem but winter time is coming closer and I'd like to use this programming feature again.

Question is if there could be a coding option that prevents my car to accept a starting time sent via remote app from the BMW connected drive server? 

Funny thing is that all other services like open/close car, headlight flasher, horn etc. worked before and are working fine after nbt software update.

Would be great if someone could help.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

Are you using latest App on your iOS device?
I have had this issue last year and the solution was to delete the car in the connected drive portal and then re adding it.


Thorsten


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

BMW525T said:


> Hi, since I got a software update for my nbt in march 2015 I'm no longer able to program a starting time for my auxiliary heater (F11) with the "my BMW remote app" on my iPhone. I only can start it immediately.
> 
> BMW is still not able to fix this problem but winter time is coming closer and I'd like to use this programming feature again.
> 
> ...


According to the app's most recent update, this was a bug in the app as opposed to the car. Try updating the app.

</Rant>Note, though, that this app is such a POS, it often requires that you delete and re-install it to get things back to normal. BMW should be ashamed. </Rant>


----------



## jpwolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Same Problem Here ! With lastest App Update 4.0.1 on iOS 9. called CD. They Said, they want this to fix with an Update in November .... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

...and why is it working with my car.?!

jpwolf, nice to see you here, 


Thorsten


----------



## jpwolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Thorsten said:


> ...and why is it working with my car.?!
> 
> jpwolf, nice to see you here,
> 
> Thorsten


Hey Thorsten,

no idea to fix this issue ! tried everthing, updated services three times in my car, deleted the app for clean install.... Maybe you can send me your VIN via pn as reference for the connected drive team, cause it´s working in your bimmer. Maybe it´s a issue with 56.3 software.

Nice to have you here Thorsten. have a nice sunday !


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

have you deleted the car from the CD (connected drive) portal?
This had helped me last year and since this, no problems had with newer versions.


Thorsten


----------



## jpwolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Thorsten said:


> HI,
> 
> have you deleted the car from the CD (connected drive) portal?
> This had helped me last year and since this, no problems had with newer versions.
> ...


This Works for me .... not  
Any other ideas ?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BMW525T (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Thorsten,
Seems that I'm not alone in with this problem in Germany. I still think that it was caused by a faulty softwareupdate my NBT received in February 2015. Since that time no programming of the Aux Heater is possible. Several tries to get rid of the iOS app on my phone, deleting car from CD failed. Still the same problem. BMW told methat it is necessary to replace my NBT (which by the way works perfect with absolutely no problems) due tonsoftware incompability. I really cn't believe that BMW is not able to solve a simple software problem. I'm still waiting for a call from the BMW call center. Currently I'm following up every week to be a pain in their ass untilnit's fixed.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok,

but you havent tried to delete your car from the connected drive portal, right?


Thorsten


----------



## jpwolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I tried but it doesnt Works (( 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BMW525T (Feb 5, 2014)

Also deleted ky car from CD, the app from my iPhone but nothing works. All other remote services like horn, closing, opening etc. are working fine for me.

I'll give them a call on thursday to hear if there is an update or if a decision was made to replace the nbt.


----------



## BMW525T (Feb 5, 2014)

Just got a call from BMW. 

They only found a total of 24 cars with the same problem like mine. That's why it took such a long time to detect the problem. They obviously tried to fix it with another software update. Finally they found a hardware problem with kombi that blocked time settings for aux heater sent via remote app.

As they do not want to flash an older software they now will replace the kombi by a new one as a gesture of goodwill. Curious that a software update can cause that much trouble.


----------



## jpwolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Interesting, PM sent to you  
Hope this will solve our problems. 

Just got no call yet from BMW CD, but they know, i am one of the 24 guys , maybe..... 

winter is coming...


----------

